# GoPro Black or Drift Ghost HD?



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

does anyone have any experience with the Drift Ghost HD camera? It seems to have better battery life than the GoPro. I like the look of it but wondering why the GoPro Black will be better?

Cheers


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty simple why the Black is better ...When buying a camera battery life should be NOT the reason as to why another camera is better. Just sayin .. You can alway buy extra batteries.


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

It might be simple to you. 

Would you mind telling me why it's the better camera please. Will help before I purchase. 
Cheers 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

I just got a drift ghost, for me it was no contest, the ghost hd was better in every area. Smaller, better picture, easy recording. Check out online reviews. I love mine.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Camera wise, the Black is a better camera for the higher resolution options. That said, having a 4K resolution doesn't really mean much for "regular" guys. It'll give you some more flexibility in the post process editing, but there's really very few devices that will let you show 4K or 2.7K videos and certainly none on the web. You do get 60 fps at 1080p with the GoPro where you only get 30 with the Drift (and Contour). You can do 60 fps at 720 with the Drift.

It looks like the Drift is taking good videos, but I haven't seen enough to really say. Many of the sites that have done head to head comparisons rank the Contour ahead of the Drift, but both behind the GoPro.

On the other hand, with the GoPro, you get the clunky square form factor that sticks out from where ever you mount it and you *have* to mount it upright. It's smaller now, but still a big negative for me! With the Drift (and Contour) you can mount it at any angle, in virtually any place and rotate the lens to get upright video and it's fairly compact in comparison to the GoPro. You can mount it pretty flush to the top or side of a helmet, one of the tubes of your bike (along the top tube, head tube etc) so it's much less likely to grab a branch or something as you go by.

I think for mounting options, GoPro and Contour lead the pack. Drift has a bunch, but not as many.

And despite what aedubber says, battery life is a consideration, especially if you're going to be doing long, multi-day events, since it affects how many extra batteries you'd have to bring along. Or on a long day ride, you'll have to manage things better with the shorter life battery.

Disclaimer: I use a Contour ROAM and am very happy with it. I want to get a higher end camera to go with the ROAM so I'm keeping an eye on all of them. I initially was thinking that with the super high resolution of the Black, I'd grab one, but in the end, I'll likely never use the capability and will have to deal with the form factor, so I'll stick with the Contour and get a +2 based on everything I've read and seen (or wait for the +3!).


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure how long the Hero3 batteries last, but I have a GoPro 2 and Hero HD and battery life is pretty decent on those two - I know the Hero3 uses a different battery so can't attest to that particular model.


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. From the research Ive done it seems to me that the only thing better than on the GoPro 3 black is the high res i.e. 4k and 60 fps at 1080 - I'm not going to have anything to play the 4k on in the next few years and from what I understand the 60 fps will give me slow motion which the Drift Ghost will do at 720 which again will be ok for my needs.

The benefits of the Ghost are form factor, as Skiahh pointed out above this will give me more mounting options (you can also get an adapter for the Ghost to allow you to use the GoPro mounts) the Ghost has better battery life and is cheaper.

Am I missing something? Please say if I am. As above everyone says the gopro 3 is the best out there but is this only for professional's? those that have the ability to film and edit in the highest res?

There are not enough examples of videos from the average person out there at the moment but the ones on the web for the Ghost seem pretty good.

My thinking is the Ghost will be the overall better camera for what I need rather than the spec on the box?

But again if I'm wrong please tell me why.

many thanks


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

nibby said:


> Thanks for the replies. From the research Ive done it seems to me that the only thing better than on the GoPro 3 black is the high res i.e. 4k and 60 fps at 1080 - I'm not going to have anything to play the 4k on in the next few years and from what I understand the 60 fps will give me slow motion which the Drift Ghost will do at 720 which again will be ok for my needs.
> 
> The benefits of the Ghost are form factor, as Skiahh pointed out above this will give me more mounting options (you can also get an adapter for the Ghost to allow you to use the GoPro mounts) the Ghost has better battery life and is cheaper.
> 
> ...


If you don't need the 4K or 2.5K or 1080p @ 60fps and all you plan to edit is 720p @ 60fps then your decision is easier. If you like the LCD screen then maybe the Drift HD would better suit you - I believe wireless is built into both the GoPro 3 Black and Drift ghost HD so it is an even draw there.

The GoPro 3 is smaller than the previous GoPro's and in my opinion, I never had any issue with the bulkiness of the HeroHD or Hero 2 cameras - with the GoPro 3 being smaller - I don't see any major issue with the box shape versus the shape of the Ghost HD.

But in the end, it is your camera and you should get what you think suits you. I don't edit above 720p @ 60 fps so the only thing I like about the Hero 3 for my tastes are the better image quality and built in wireless.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

My reasons for going with the GoPro Black:

4k. No, I won't be using it for ANY video, but its effectively a 15 fps 12 megapixel camera. Will be great for pulling still images from.

120 FPS @ 720. I do most my filming at 720, and 120fps is twice what the ghost offers. Excellent for slo-mo.

Chest mount. Despite the rather unpopular square form factor on the gopro, it's the best for chest mount views, which imo, are the most accurate/real. 

1080 @ 60fps. This allows for shooting a larger frame, so I can zoom in while post processing with no quality loss, it essentially gives you extra video real estate if you produce/edit in 720.

WiFi remote. I'm sure the Ghost has it too...

I've used the Hero 2 and have some mounts and accessories that will transfer to the black. Even if that weren't the case, I'd still go with the black.

**Extra batteries are always a great idea, no matter what camera you have


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Dont need the 4k or 2.5k but the Ghost will shoot in 1080 - question. What is the real world difference in shooting at 1080 at 60fps and 1080 at 30 fps?? Is the image the same quality and you lose a bit of slow motion capability?? or is the image at 1080/60 better than 1080/30??

you say that you dont edit above 720 at 60 fps so why would the gp3 be better for you? Just asking and trying to understand, not being difficult.

Cheers


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

jhazard said:


> My reasons for going with the GoPro Black:
> 
> 4k. No, I won't be using it for ANY video, but its effectively a 15 fps 12 megapixel camera. Will be great for pulling still images from.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think I'm finally understanding :thumbsup: final question. You say filming at 720 at 120 fps gives you better slow mo. Would it give me better quality video or is it really for slow mo?

The drift does had wifi remote. The reason I'm favouring the ghost at the moment is because it seems to be a bit better value, with the gopro you have to add stuff like battery backpack's, screen and the ghost has these as standard and a lower cost.

Although after looking at the GoPro website the video examples are far better than the Drifts website!! Aaaarrrgghhh!!!:madman:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

No worries 

I edit at 720 (should have said 30fps, not 60 - my bad). The gp3 does 720 @ 120fps, so the slow motion quality will be very good. For me, that's an important feature.

Difference (for me) in shooting 60fps or 30fps: I just like having the option for cleaner slow-mo. I'm not sure there's a difference in image quality that you or I could discern.

(Also, the gp3 will do a three second burst of still images at 10 frames per second. The still image capability is a big deal for me, but I understand it may not be for other people.)

If you're cool with 720 or 1080 at 30fps, don't need 4k or 2.5k, then the gp3 might be overkill, but it seems about the same price as the ghost - and to me it just seems more versatile according to my needs.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

nibby - if you haven't read this yet, please do: Comparison Of The GoPro Hero3, Contour +2, And Drift HD Ghost Cameras

Here's a video comparo if you haven't seen it: Hero 3 Black vs Contour+2 vs Sony Action Cam vs Drift Ghost on Vimeo

Just out of curiosity, why just the HD and GoPro? Why are you not including the Contour+ 2 in your considerations? Those are the three main ones, so why only consider 2 of the 3?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

skiahh said:


> nibby - if you haven't read this yet, please do: Comparison Of The GoPro Hero3, Contour +2, And Drift HD Ghost Cameras
> 
> Here's a video comparo if you haven't seen it: Comparison Of The GoPro Hero3, Contour +2, And Drift HD Ghost Cameras
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why just the HD and GoPro? Why are you not including the Contour+ 2 in your considerations? Those are the three main ones, so why only consider 2 of the 3?


thanks for the links :thumbsup:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

jhazard - the second link was the same as the first. I fixed it so you get to the video.

Don't forget to turn HD on!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

GoPro video quality is still way better


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

nibby said:


> Thank you, I think I'm finally understanding :thumbsup: final question. You say filming at 720 at 120 fps gives you better slow mo. Would it give me better quality video or is it really for slow mo?
> 
> The drift does had wifi remote. The reason I'm favouring the ghost at the moment is because it seems to be a bit better value, with the gopro you have to add stuff like battery backpack's, screen and the ghost has these as standard and a lower cost.
> 
> Although after looking at the GoPro website the video examples are far better than the Drifts website!! Aaaarrrgghhh!!!:madman:


True, you do have to add the screen - I do wish it was integrated, but honestly I don't use my screen that often. This may change with the 4k thing though, want to make I have stuff framed exactly.

On paper, one might be able to argue higher frame rates will give better overall quality (Peter Jackson shot the Hobbit at a higher frame rate) but I don't think the average user would notice a difference on their laptop or hd tv. For me its all about being able to do slow mo 

(I'd take the video comparisons on the manufacturer's website with a grain of salt. The GP3 has "protune", which shoots your video is a sort of flat/low contrast look that lends itself to post processing. Not sure the others do this.)

I'd bet the Ghost's video are comparable to the GoPro, there's a lot that goes in post processing to affect all that stuff.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Best way to tell would be download unedited files from each brand and view or edit on them on your own system.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

skiahh said:


> jhazard - the second link was the same as the first. I fixed it so you get to the video.
> 
> Don't forget to turn HD on!


Ah. Thanks again. The write-up was a bit of conjecture - they didn't even have a Black on hand. Still useful info though. Going to check the vids, gotta see if I need to return my black


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I never judge quality from the companies website but from people on YouTube. .


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

skiahh/jhazard,

many thanks for the info/explanations. A massive help.

I suppose the three things that are most important to me are
Remote *Drift can turn the unit on/off has lights to easily see mode,
Battery life - Drift seems to win on this one although I know I will still need a spare battery if I want a
full day. Not sure how both will perform though with stopping/starting from the remote. Maybe on a 4-5 hr ride there will be around 8-10 trails that I would want filming of around 5mins each trail so hoping I 
might get away with just the one battery? Also I like the feature of the 5 min standby which I believe both the drift and gopro black both have.

I dont thing the Contour has a remote or the 5 min mode and together with both the Drift and Gopro
having better still photo capability this has ruled out the Contour.

Not sure if I will use it but the Drift also has digital zoom, might be useful? I also like the Drifts ability to mount in different positions on the bike and the lens can be rotated to compensate.

I ride mountain and road pedal bikes together with off road/road motorbikes so I'm hoping the camera
will get lots of use which is why I'm a bit anal about making the right decision for me needs.

also the Drift works out a bit cheaper which also helps but is not a deal breaker.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

nibby said:


> skiahh/jhazard,
> 
> many thanks for the info/explanations. A massive help.


You'll get good use out of either of them, really.

The GP3 also has a phone app you can download that will act as a remote, I've not used it so can't really comment. The wi-fi remote on the GP3 has a little lcd screen that shows exactly the same thing that's on the camera, and you can change modes with the remote as well.

The Drift is probably easier to mount to *whatever*, as it's just a bit smaller and all. The lens rotate option is pretty cool too. If you can get it cheap, it's probably a better option for you.

Good luck, and be sure to post up when get one and shoot as video with it!


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

nibby said:


> skiahh/jhazard,
> 
> many thanks for the info/explanations. A massive help.
> 
> ...


OK, understandable. I will say that the big slide switch is a very positive on/off indicator for the Contour, where remotes do sometimes have issues. Not trying to sell you on it, just pointing out the differences.

Contour doesn't have the 5 minute loop, nor a zoom.

I'd go with the Ghost, then, since I like the rotating lens and slim body. But that's my preference.


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks.

I really just need to make a decision! 

With the touch screen and battery backpack add on's for the gopro it works out around £100 uk between the two but of course the screen is not essential as you can hook up to your android phone if needed. That then brings the difference down to around £20 uk so the plot continues!! 

I am pulling towards the Drift though on the battery, screen rotation/mounting options. Just want to make sure the quality will be ok. 

So after all this I will probably end up with the GoPro!!  Will keep you updated and when and whatever I purchase will get lots of footage on all bikes.


----------



## McBen (Dec 29, 2012)

I think Go Pro Black Edition is better


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Why? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

McBen said:


> I think Go Pro Black Edition is better


Any reason for that, or???


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

There is a company named contour that has a camera that seems pretty good. Our Yamaha rep was showing us the newest version which looks intriguing. Has a laser for leveling the picture out on the go and connects and can watch as you record. Haven't tried it though. We are selling them for 400 they are suppose to compete with the new go pro black edition


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

shreddin22 said:


> There is a company named contour that has a camera that seems pretty good. Our Yamaha rep was showing us the newest version which looks intriguing. Has a laser for leveling the picture out on the go and connects and can watch as you record. Haven't tried it though. We are selling them for 400 they are suppose to compete with the new go pro black edition


Contour has been discussed in this thread already.

GoPro 3 specs outlcass the Contour (IMO). 1080 @ 60fps, 12mpx still images, 4k capability... It does everything the Contour does, plus more but at the same pricepoint.

The only real difference in form factor, which can be a real deal breaker for some, and I understand; I don't mind the square shaped GoPro, but others feel the Contour is an easier cam to mount. But spec-wise, I don't see how the Contour can compete with the GoPro.

My 2cents (again) anyhow..


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a pic to show how small the gp3 is. I like mine but don't have enough technical knowledge to know any better. Good luck


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Go pro has already been discussed as well, I was just stating my opinion and what our rep was telling us and showing us at the dealer I work at.

contour you can adjust the angle of the shot you are taking the end of the camera can rotate to rotate your video. A the end of the day it's all personal preference


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

JHazzard,

What sort of life would I get on the gp3b out of the battery with the battery pack added please? 

Not sure if it makes a difference but most of the time I wont have it set to record continuesly but stop and start the recording when I hit a trail or use the playback record feature.

My normal ride might be for say 6 hrs, but would probably only want to shoot in total 1 hr with some still images.

Cheers


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

nibby said:


> JHazzard,
> 
> What sort of life would I get on the gp3b out of the battery with the battery pack added please?
> 
> ...


It depends in what format your shooting your video in . I think your over thinking this whole batter life thing , i was also like that as well .. I had a total of 3 batteries with me at all times and i never once used them all up EVER... If your not recording your whole ride you wont be wasting battery life , best bet is to buy just a spare battery .. You will need a spare with any other camera you decide to get anyways unless you can show me what camera can shoot for 6 hours straight .


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Just to throw something else into the mix...

POV HD Digital Helmet Cameras :: V.I.O.

I have an older one(red camera head).
I use it two ways...

1. I put the actual recorder unit inside a tennis ball can, snake the cable out through the lid, stick the can in a water bottle holder, velcro strap the cord on my bike frame and mount the camera head where I want.

2. place the recorder unit in my waterbackpack and attach the camera head to my helmet.

I have the remote, which I can mount on my handlebars.

I also have an older Contour, have toyed around with a friend's older GoPro.

Just thought I'd throw out another option, but these are running around $500 new, so I'm not sure it's what you're looking for.

As for the quality of the vid and sound... I think it's comparable to the other leading cams out there.

I got mine off another local mtb'er, so I got a really good deal. Maybe you can find a used one for cheap also?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

nibby said:


> JHazzard,
> 
> What sort of life would I get on the gp3b out of the battery with the battery pack added please?
> 
> ...


Like Aedubber noted, you're probably a bit over thinking the battery.

For any camera you choose, if you can afford it I'd say get one extra battery go out and have fun. If not, still get which ever camera and see what happens.

If this is your first POV camera, you might just go through 2 batteries just because you're getting used to whole pov thing. I'd bet that after while, you'll bet less "trigger happy" and choose your shots more wisely, and may never even need the 2nd. :thumbsup:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

For what it's worth, Amazon has the Contour+ 2 going for $294 right now, if that factors into your decision making process.

[edit]Looks like it was a flash deal; it's back up to near retail. This is the second time they've had this price, so if you're looking at the +2, keep a eye on it for these "flash" deals.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

For what it's also worth, the GoPro has a "one button" mode that's really convenient for making sure you're shooting and that you're not wasting a bunch of battery on standby. You set the default launch mode (i.e. video, still, burst, lapse) and when you turn it on, it starts recording in that mode.

It's really easy to set once you play with the menu a bit. You can set the "beep" volume to 0%, 70% and 100% depending on your needs. I had it at 70% on my snowboard helmet and it was plenty loud to let me know what it was doing. And the ON vs. OFF beep patterns are very distinctive, so you're sure what it's doing.

I have a Hero2 without the latest firmware. No experience with the other cams.

Enable One Button Mode: GoPro Tips & Tricks - YouTube


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Guys, many thanks for all replies. All very helpful.

Point re battery noted 

Very nearly there on a decision. I will let you know how it went with some video's very soon.

All the best to everyone for the New Year.l


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally, I'd probably go with the Drift, The GoPro does have a slightly better image and all, but it's form factor makes it much harder to mount in places. I do think the Chesty mount is about the best single spot... but even then a vid with 10 mins of just chest mounted shot gets boring fast. :skep: Also unless you plan on taking home and plugging into a TV to watch, the quality really isn't going to show. If (like the rest of us) you are just uploading to Youtube and Vimeo honestly 720 is all you need as the 1080 doesn't show any real improvement in quality after the websites add compression.

I do like the Slow motion as some one mentioned above, but again,.. unless you have software and hardware to take advantage, not worth the cost as you'll probably not be able to use it.
Honestly If I were going thru it all again, I'd buy 2-3 cheaper models over one fancy one.. that way you can have the vid switching views with edits, but not have to stop the ride every few mins to move the cam 
after using a few diff ones of my own and friends the 2 basic things I've learned...
*rotation lens*... Important!! allows for odd mount locations
*slim line profile*,..Important!! allows for odd mont locations also...

seriously,.. another option that I'd recommend, get cheaper versions of either/both,.. play with them and decide which unit/body style you like better then sell (or keep for multi view recording  ) then after playing go get the better model of the one you like... :thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

thomllama said:


> Personally, I'd probably go with the Drift, The GoPro does have a slightly better image and all, but it's form factor makes it much harder to mount in places. I do think the Chesty mount is about the best single spot... but even then a vid with 10 mins of just chest mounted shot gets boring fast. :skep: Also unless you plan on taking home and plugging into a TV to watch, the quality really isn't going to show. If (like the rest of us) you are just uploading to Youtube and Vimeo honestly 720 is all you need as the 1080 doesn't show any real improvement in quality after the websites add compression.
> 
> I do like the Slow motion as some one mentioned above, but again,.. unless you have software and hardware to take advantage, not worth the cost as you'll probably not be able to use it.
> Honestly If I were going thru it all again, I'd buy 2-3 cheaper models over one fancy one.. that way you can have the vid switching views with edits, but not have to stop the ride every few mins to move the cam
> ...


Good points.

1080 vs. 720 - I think that's debatable. I think it's more in the actual rendering/processing of the final video edit that has much more to do with final quality. I see very professional looking results on youtube, and very bad examples from GoPro/Pov cams.

Regardless of odd mount locations, the best videos seem to those that have good balance of on/off the bike, with other unique vantage points included.

Multiple cams is a great suggestion. :thumbsup:

(keen website, btw!)


----------



## ZADavid (Oct 21, 2009)

So did you make a decision? 

I'm thinking about getting a Ghost at the moment... Already have the HD and taken lots of hours of video which I'm most satisfied with, everything from sunshine/bluebird days of skiing to night time riding in the forest, all is pretty decent. I often mix it with addtional Video I take with a Nikon Coolpix 9200 camera to give different perspectives. 

On trips where we have multiple cameras, and makes, I am often amazed by how folk are often not impressed with the results from their GoPro's and are surprised that the Drift's video is so different. This might be that they have not experimented enough with their cameras settings, but are there really that many options on most of them? 

Colour balance, light balance, focus, reactions to changing lighting conditions seems to be good on the HD, (with latest firmware updates), and I expect the Ghost to be similar of better. The ability to rotate the lense is essential I find. Drift mounts are ok, but a simple adapter makes all the Go Pro mounts usable, and there are lots of them out there. 

Two aspects that interest me on the new ghost are are the Tag loop abilty, and the promised option of the ability to take stills concurrently with Video. These I need to explore. The video tagging seems a great way to avoid endless hours of tedious video, and you only store what was interesting... Ability to shoot stills concurrent with Video, 11MP, seems really interesting. 

Anone got a ghost yet and like to post their impressions??

Cheers

David


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

Still havent pulled the trigger on one yet, unexpected bills have put a hold on things for the moment but will be getting one sooner rather than later.
Still not 100% - it's very close and changes by the day.
At the moment the GPBlack is winning as it has all the features of the Ghost and obviously higher spec which I'm thinking will future proof me a bit. I also think the better slow mo of the GP might come in handy.

Although as said above the Drift has advantages, form factor and rotation the big ones.

It really is a toss of a coin at the moment for me but as above the GP is winning because of the ability to give me a few more options if needed in the future.

The suggestion of getting a few cheaper models is a great idea.

Will update this thread when I've finally got one


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

jhazard said:


> Chest mount. Despite the rather unpopular square form factor on the gopro, it's the best for chest mount views, which imo, are the most accurate/real.
> 
> 1080 @ 60fps. This allows for shooting a larger frame, so I can zoom in while post processing with no quality loss, it essentially gives you extra video real estate if you produce/edit in 720.


I'd agree; the chest mount options is really only viable with the GoPro form factor. I'm not a fan of chesty videos, though, because of the ET like arms the wide FOV causes. But that's mostly just me.

I get that 1080 will have a larger frame, but if I'm reading stuff right, you also have the option to have a full 170 degree field of view ("Ultrawide") at 1080p? That's a nice feature. The Contour goes down to 135 degrees at 1080p.

I'm assuming Ultrawide is 170; I can't find the numbers anywhere. It looks like all modes do UW and 720 can do narrow, too.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Jan 20, 2008)

I just bought a Ghost. The primary selling feature for me was the:
Drift FlashbackTM Video Tag/Loop Action sports enthusiasts can save a recorded event up to five minutes after it happens while in Video Tag/Loop mode, which records footage in a continuous loop style. The video clip is stored in the camera’s memory, and will save the clip only if the user chooses to “tag” it

This would give you the ability to save a shorter video of say 30 seconds or 5 minutes and not have to edit hours worth of video just get to a shot of the guy doing an endo in front you or the jack ass in the car almost killing you. 

My ADD keeps me from watching any videos longer then 2 minutes anyway.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Dreadnaught said:


> I just bought a Ghost. The primary selling feature for me was the:
> Drift FlashbackTM Video Tag/Loop Action sports enthusiasts can save a recorded event up to five minutes after it happens while in Video Tag/Loop mode, which records footage in a continuous loop style. The video clip is stored in the camera's memory, and will save the clip only if the user chooses to "tag" it
> 
> This would give you the ability to save a shorter video of say 30 seconds or 5 minutes and not have to edit hours worth of video just get to a shot of the guy doing an endo in front you or the jack ass in the car almost killing you.
> ...


The Hero 3 Black offers that option as well, from the manual:

Looping Video options inlcude:

*OFF (Default)*
Max video Camera records until memory card is full, then overwrites with a
new video.
*5 min video *
Camera records for 5 minutes, then begins a new video,
progressively overwriting the previous 5 minute video.
*
20 min video* 
Camera records for 20 minutes, then begins a new video,
progressively overwriting the previous 20 minute video.
*
60 min video*
Camera records for 60 minutes, then begins a new video,
progressively overwriting the previous 60 minute video.

Post back with how the Ghost works out, seems like a keen camera...


----------



## J Crew (Dec 30, 2012)

jhazard said:


> The Hero 3 Black offers that option as well, from the manual:
> 
> Looping Video options inlcude:
> 
> ...


the way this reads... i don't believe this is exactly the same feature that the Drift HD Ghost has. on the drift you have the ability to choose which loops you want to keep during your activities. the GP Black looks like it just records in a loop and then records over it again and again. that's not the same feature at all. and if this is indeed the case, then it's a far inferior option to the Ghost.


----------



## ZADavid (Oct 21, 2009)

Went to look at the Ghost today. I like some features, but others are not quite as I understood the advertising. 

There is an ability to take photos concurrently whilst recording video, but this is a screen grab, so a relatively low resolution picture... 1920*1080. Not quite the same as grabbing a 11MP shot. So camera function whilst recording video it not a bonus. 

The differing wide angle aspects are very interesting. 170, 120 and 90 degrees, will allow some variation form the ultra wide angle overdose we're suffering from. 

Battery is different from the old 170 long life battery, and different pins from the HD battery, so its another battery charger if you want to charge batteries without the camera.

The remote is larger than the drift HD, not quite usable on your wrist anymore... I like the lights on it indicateing whats happening on the camera, but its another internal battery that needs charging. Apparently its got a life of ~ 8 hours, but..... Comunication between remote and camera is now WiFi 

The tag loop option is great. I can see myself buying this camera simply to avoid hours of tedious video.. (Over christmas, coming in from 6 hours of skiing, I was sometimes glad the Drifts batteries had died on the slopes..).


Android app still not available, and not being an apple fan, couldn't test this feature. 

Cheers

David


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Just ordered a Drift Ghost.
In theory (from what i´ve read and saw), seems the most balanced camera. In a few days i´ll let you know the realistic/practical opinion.


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Starting the Drift Ghost analysis, first negative point is the abscense of at least one mount for a MTB bike.
In a few days i'll post more.


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

First ride with my Ghost
I used the curved fixation on my helmet - waiting for the new shoulder mount, it wasn´t easy because of the weight, but all went right. 
The camera is very, very good; easy to operate with the remote, fantastic image quality, good sound capture.
I´m very happy with the Ghost.


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

My first ride with the Ghost


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Can't get it to play higher than 360p?


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

And you need to aim it higher. Looking at your front wheel and the dirt 3' in front of it doesn't make for a good video, especially when we know there's all those riders in front of you, not to mention actual trail.

And second the 360p. At that resolution, the video could be from virtually ANY camera.


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Agree with you.
The problem isn't in the camera, it's my lack of editing skills.
I'll get better.
The shooting was made in 960p, but when loading, Youtube said it was too heavy, maybe i'll find a way to go around this too.
Volta 10 Fev I Drift Ghost - YouTube


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Are you rendering as a MP4 ? Whats size was your final file you were uploading ?

Seriously i cant notice any difference in the quality when i go over 14mbps max bitrate.

An approx 5 minute render from my GP3 black at 1080x30 (shot at 1080x60) with a max bitrate of around 14mbps ends up under a 300mb file and uploads to youtube/vimeo in around 25mins.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

VICpt said:


> Agres with you.
> The problem isn't in the camera, it's my lack of editing skills.
> I'll get better.
> The shooting was made in 960p, but when loading, Youtube said it was too heavy, maybe i'll find a way to go around this too.
> Volta 10 Fev I Drift Ghost - YouTube


keep at it... try using some diff software for editing .. (if on a PC, on mac just use Imovie  ) there are a few free trials out for software so do a search , download a few and play.. have fun with it!!!

Also try other spots for mounting, the helmet mount is actually about the worst, but is still good for mix ins. get a few diff mounts so you can easily just pop it from one location to the next without having to fiddle with the mount it's self.

Not sure why Youtube is saying a 5 min vid is too heavy..? try editing it down and using some compression (thou as little as possible)

Don't let it stress you, I stopped using mine for a time cause I just got too worried about it and it started loosing it's "fun" factor. Now I just kinda go with it and don't let it worry me.... editing I take my time and play. great to do on a rainy day where you can try a few diff options/edits.


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, yes i'm the big trouble.
I load it as MP4, perhaps not the best option? How do you guys do?
Haven't done any compression; must learn more about it.
I use iMovie; and i´m not disappointed with the posts, i´m here to learn with you and my mistakes.
I´m not looking for the Oscar and as a Drift Ghost owner, i don´t want to say this camera is better, it was an option. Besides, here in Portugal the new GoPro is a rarity to find. 
In the future (if prices go down), i may buy a GoPro and use both.

Regards


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

VICpt said:


> Thanks, yes i'm the big trouble.
> I load it as MP4, perhaps not the best option? How do you guys do?
> Haven't done any compression; must learn more about it.
> I use iMovie; and i´m not disappointed with the posts, i´m here to learn with you and my mistakes.
> ...


import the original .mov video to imovie, what i do is record in 1080p and render at 720 30fps


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> import the original .mov video to imovie, what i do is record in 1080p and render at 720 30fps


ya, I don't even bother recording at 1080 anymore... just sucks up battery and memory... thou I do use the 60 frames 720 now and then.

Imovie is easy.. few quick tips..

Make sure when you start a new "project" that it's set at WIDE SCREEN 720
start with just playing with the preset "trailer" theme and just pull small clips from your live footage,.. just to get used to the program and selecting sections
watch the little 2 min vids on Imovie at apple.. iLife - iMovie - Read about movie trailers and more new features. there are like a 1/2 dozen if you scroll down that page..
search the web, there are TONS of tips and tricks sites for Imovie..

have fun man!!!


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, that's the spirit; you see this was my first footage and the first time working with iMovie.
Regards


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

*I think i got it!*

This time i got it! Give me your opinion.
Here´s my last video.






Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

you have it marked private.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> you have it marked private.


what he said... need to go into your settings at Youtube and make public


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry.
It was late when i´ve finished it.
Fixed.
Regards


----------



## JayGee17 (Jun 28, 2013)

well i bought a new drift ghost yesterday from action cameras. charged up the battery...and nothing. not a great start ! they are sending me a new battery. i hope thats the fix or its all going back...


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I purchased the GoPro Black a few months ago and enjoy the camera. Battery life isn't as long as the Hero 2 or Hero HD but not bad enough that the camera is unusable. Plus, you can get Wasabi external charger with 2 batteries for like $21 buck or so on Amazon.com. 

I purchased the external battery pack for it and it helps the camera last about as long as the Hero 2 and Hero HD. The only thing I don't like about it is that the battery pac doesn't have removable battery, it is one unit and the first one I got crapped out after a few uses and had to get exchanged. Haven't used the replacement one yet so I reserve judgment on how reliable the external battery pacs are. 

I liked the ones for the Hero 2 and Hero HD mainly because could charge the battery with a USB cable instead of having to use the camera for that purpose.


----------



## KingAlrik (Oct 3, 2013)

*I have used Drift for a long time...*

I use it on a Motorcycle but in general it work riging a normal bike as well...

Here is links to some Tips:











If you have any questions, don't hesitate to drop me a line...

/Johan


----------

